# 82nd Airborne Division of the US Army/1st Armoured Division deployed to Southern Border !!!!!



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

* U.S. National News *
*  *** PRESIDENT ORDERS MILITARY DEPLOYMENT TO SOUTHERN BORDER *** *
 
Category: U.S. National News
Monday, 22 October 2018 11:36
Written by News Staff
Minutes ago, President Donald Trump signed DEPLOYMENT ORDERS for the 82nd Airborne Division of the United States Army, instructing them to deploy from Ft. Bragg, NC, to the U.S. southern border at Mexico.

In addition, the 1st Armored Division of the United States Army at Ft. Bliss, TX (Corrected Base info at 7:18 PM EDT) has been given 72 Hour ready-standby orders to begin shipping armored vehicles to the southern border via rail.

Covert Intelligence information confirms the present "migrant caravan" heading toward the US border from Honduras and Guatemala has grown to slightly more than TEN THOUSAND, but that an additional 40,000 Mexicans are staging in northern Mexico to join-up with that caravan. 

The OPEN PLAN THEY ARE IMPLEMENTING is for more than fifty thousand of these so-called "migrants" to physically storm the U.S. border to gain entry into our country.

President Trump is not going to allow that.

Article 4, Section 4 of the US Constitution REQUIRES the federal government to protect each of the states from invasion.  The "migrant caravan" is now classified as "an invasion force" against which the US government will take action.

These people not only tore down Border fencing to unlawfully enter Mexico from Guatemala and Honduras, they physically smashed-through Border gates.  *They are using force* and it is now highly likely that US military *force* will  be used against them if they try those same tactics at the US Border.

Prepare yourselves mentally for the reality that *we may have to gun down these people.*  Prepare yourselves mentally for the reality they may end up in piles of dead bodies all over your TV.   

Many of us have known it was going to come to this sooner or later.  Looks like it will be sooner.

This is a developing story, check back for updates. . .


.....................................................................................................................................

*I Waited 24 hours before posting this to see the severity of the matter.....*
*It's not 7,000 or 7,500 or 10,000 or 14,000.....the official estimate is approx*
*40,000 Humans are staged at various sectors to storm the border and overwhelm*
*the Border Patrol and Local Police Municipalities....*

*THE CARAVANS ARE BEING USED AS A DISTRACTION IT APPEARS !!!!!*

*..............................................................................*


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

*If this doesn't make America WAKE UP, the alternative WILL !!!!!!*


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

Just send the caravan to the nearest Saudi Arabian Consulate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Just send the caravan to the nearest Saudi Arabian Consulate.


Just shoot a few of the loud ones up front as they storm our borders and the rest will lose interest, guaranteed.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Just send the caravan to the nearest Saudi Arabian Consulate.


*Not even funny .....You have solidified your standing as a putrid Liberal.... *


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

*Now this is Funny !*

*From the 82nd Airborne site:*

*




*

*Chuck Norris displays his version of Clearing an Airway .....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

My Son has a friend that is a Navy Seal and before he went into the military they tried some free diving for lobster and the seal was afraid to dive at night, pretty funny now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Just send the caravan to the nearest Saudi Arabian Consulate.


CNN was too afraid to follow the caravan to the Saudi Consulate so they stayed on course.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

*READ THE BELOW POST !
IT HAS GONE VIRAL THRU SOURCES OTHER THAN
SHITTY FACEBOOK !!!!*



*The comment below is from a Father who has two sons in Texas !!!!!*

*Facebooks 'PC Filter " crew didn't delete it yet ......*

*Robert Surgenor*
8 hrs ·
Folks, this is the dilemma we are facing.

I have very close friends in Texas (two of my sons live in west Texas) and the information from law enforcement in that state is disturbing. Other FB friends have posted some of the facts I am hearing out of Texas, and it adds up to one thing. There is going to be a war on the southern border of our nation.

The estimated number of the “caravan” is approximately 10,000. It is being forecasted that the number will be 20,000 by the time it reaches the USA. In addition to that, according to aerial reconnaissance and intel by the US military, there are approximately 40,000 Mexicans who are massing or planning to join the immigrants near the border where the caravan is headed. There will be approximately 60,000 people who will rush our nation’s border at the same time.

President Donald Trump signed deployment orders for the 82nd Airborne Division of the United States Army, instructing them to deploy from Ft. Bragg, NC, to the U.S. southern border at Mexico. In addition, the 1st Armored Division of the United States Army at Ft. Campbell, KY has been given 72 Hour ready-standby orders to begin shipping armored vehicles to the southern border via rail.

But that isn’t as important as the resolve of the Texas population who have decided that they are not going to allow this invasion to occur. There is an organized effort by Texans with guns who believe, due to political correctness, the military will not do the job that is necessary to keep 50,000 illegals from rushing the border and end up flooding into our country. Texans are unified in one thing, illegals are not getting into Texas.

Remember, almost everyone in Texas owns guns. There are more high powered rifles with laser scopes in Texas than the rest of the country combined. Texans have concluded one thing. If there is a gun fight in Texas, it would be very difficult to determine which gun shot which person. If a Texas shoots an illegal alien, odds are they would never be caught. Texans realize that it may be up to the citizens to protect their land. Texans can be tough without the blame being cast on the Republican administration. According to my sources, there will be a second line of defense when the illegals storm the border. If the illegals are successful in breaking through the military barricade, they are facing possible death.

Texans are planning. This isn’t just talk. The military isn’t the only group that is going to organize near the border. Texans with guns. The immigrants should be more afraid of them than of the military. Texans have never been politically correct!

602 Likes329 Comments1K Shares

Robert Surgenor
8 hours ago
Can you go to battle and win a war with water cannons and rubber bullets?

NO

.....................................................................................................................................

*The Democrats will forever regret what they have caused if this escalates, which it*
*appears is happening as the clock ticks !*

*The battle lines are being drawn in TEXAS !!!!*

*Arizona and California had better WAKE UP !!!!*

*Geraldo Rivera can pound sand !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

*And by the way ALL you Liberal Deniers who laughed at the JADE HELM exercises *
*in TEXAS .....If what I think is going to happen happens you are all Complicit to*
*ANY AND ALL BLOOD SHED OR DEATHS !!!!!!*


----------



## Booter (Oct 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Not even funny .....You have solidified your standing as a putrid Liberal.... *


Then how about this idea - Just shoot a few of the loud ones up front as they storm our borders and the rest will lose interest, guaranteed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Then how about this idea - Just shoot a few of the loud ones up front as they storm our borders and the rest will lose interest, guaranteed.


Isn't that what you are supposed to do when someone invades one's country?


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2018)

*General Mattis signed the orders ......800 ( initial ) are on there way.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2018)

Scared little pussy red hats. You are neither men nor patriotic Americans.

"By 'nationalism' I mean first of all the habit of assuming that human beings can be classified like insects and that whole blocks of millions or tens of millions of people can be confidently labelled 'good' or 'bad'. But secondly--and this is much more important--I mean the habit of identifying oneself with a single nation or other unit, placing it beyond good and evil and recognising no other duty than that of advancing its interests. Nationalism is not to be confused with patriotism. By 'patriotism' I mean devotion to a particular place and a particular way of life, which one believes to be the best in the world but has no wish to force on other people. Patriotism is of its nature defensive, both militarily and culturally. Nationalism, on the other hand, is inseparable from the desire for power. The abiding purpose of every nationalist is to secure more power and more prestige, not for himself but for the nation or other unit in which he has chosen to sink his own individuality." George Orwell

Patriotism is when love of your own people comes first; nationalism, when hate for people other than your own comes first. Charles de Gaulle


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scared little pussy red hats. You are neither men nor patriotic Americans.
> 
> "By 'nationalism' I mean first of all the habit of assuming that human beings can be classified like insects and that whole blocks of millions or tens of millions of people can be confidently labelled 'good' or 'bad'. But secondly--and this is much more important--I mean the habit of identifying oneself with a single nation or other unit, placing it beyond good and evil and recognising no other duty than that of advancing its interests. Nationalism is not to be confused with patriotism. By 'patriotism' I mean devotion to a particular place and a particular way of life, which one believes to be the best in the world but has no wish to force on other people. Patriotism is of its nature defensive, both militarily and culturally. Nationalism, on the other hand, is inseparable from the desire for power. The abiding purpose of every nationalist is to secure more power and more prestige, not for himself but for the nation or other unit in which he has chosen to sink his own individuality." George Orwell
> 
> Patriotism is when love of your own people comes first; nationalism, when hate for people other than your own comes first. Charles de Gaulle





*HEY BOOT LICKER !!!!*

*I'M AN AMERICAN 

AND 

A NATIONALIST....!*



*




*


*NOW WHAT !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scared little pussy red hats. You are neither men nor patriotic Americans.
> 
> "By 'nationalism' I mean first of all the habit of assuming that human beings can be classified like insects and that whole blocks of millions or tens of millions of people can be confidently labelled 'good' or 'bad'. But secondly--and this is much more important--I mean the habit of identifying oneself with a single nation or other unit, placing it beyond good and evil and recognising no other duty than that of advancing its interests. Nationalism is not to be confused with patriotism. By 'patriotism' I mean devotion to a particular place and a particular way of life, which one believes to be the best in the world but has no wish to force on other people. Patriotism is of its nature defensive, both militarily and culturally. Nationalism, on the other hand, is inseparable from the desire for power. The abiding purpose of every nationalist is to secure more power and more prestige, not for himself but for the nation or other unit in which he has chosen to sink his own individuality." George Orwell
> 
> Patriotism is when love of your own people comes first; nationalism, when hate for people other than your own comes first. Charles de Gaulle


Agree.  “America first”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scared little pussy red hats. You are neither men nor patriotic Americans.
> 
> "By 'nationalism' I mean first of all the habit of assuming that human beings can be classified like insects and that whole blocks of millions or tens of millions of people can be confidently labelled 'good' or 'bad'. But secondly--and this is much more important--I mean the habit of identifying oneself with a single nation or other unit, placing it beyond good and evil and recognising no other duty than that of advancing its interests. Nationalism is not to be confused with patriotism. By 'patriotism' I mean devotion to a particular place and a particular way of life, which one believes to be the best in the world but has no wish to force on other people. Patriotism is of its nature defensive, both militarily and culturally. Nationalism, on the other hand, is inseparable from the desire for power. The abiding purpose of every nationalist is to secure more power and more prestige, not for himself but for the nation or other unit in which he has chosen to sink his own individuality." George Orwell
> 
> Patriotism is when love of your own people comes first; nationalism, when hate for people other than your own comes first. Charles de Gaulle


Patriotism is love of country, Nationalism is putting your countrymen first.
Yafolla?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2018)

*Patriotism is when love of your own people comes first*; nationalism, when hate for people other than your own comes first. --Charles de Gaulle

Either way, America First.  Sending Troops is not hate.  It's love of your own people.

Love: *It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.*


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-45951782


Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  “America first”


With Tariffs!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-45951782
> 
> 
> With Tariffs!!!


Reduce or Eliminate foreign Aid silly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reduce or Eliminate foreign Aid silly.


You are a naive and foolish imbecile, and a fucking nutcase nutter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a naive and foolish imbecile, and a fucking nutcase nutter.


You make Saul proud.  All you nutters do.  LMAO!


----------

